# pigeons & parakeets



## curiousgal (Jan 14, 2005)

so... I've been rehabilitating a pigeon and I also have a parakeet that I had found. I'd been keeping them separate and alternating which one was 'out' but then I had no choice but to have them in the same area during part of the day at one point. (I'm aware of the concerns for the parakeet and had been taking all the precautions.) Well... wouldn't you know it... they became 'fond' of each other. They both were so excited to see another bird. The pigeon would sit on top of the cage and try to figure out how to get in, as well as 'coo' around the parakeet! One of the first days, when the parakeet wanted to come out of the cage, we let him but the pigeon started trying to fly with him and it was a little crazy so we have not done that again. This has only been going less than a week. I'm hoping to release the pigeon soon but I feel sad to take them 'away' from each other. Clearly they each want to be around other birds, I understand that. But does anyone know of any 'friendships' of sorts between pigeons & parakeets? Thanks.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Curiousgal,

I don't know anything about pigeons and parakeets mixing, but I'm sure others will be along to share if they have had any experiences. 
I'm commenting because of you saying that the parakeet was trying to fly with the pigeon. It reminded me of one time years ago when there was blue parakeet hanging around my house for a few days with a bunch of sparrows. It apparently was attached to one particular sparrow and when that sparrow would fly, the parakeet would fly with it, in perfect unison. The parakeet would copy each move the sparrow made along with it...it was really something to see. Perhaps this is a trait of parakeets? I don't know, but if there are any members who have also seen this phenomenon or who know anything about it, it would be interesting to hear about.

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Hi Curiousgal,
> 
> I don't know anything about pigeons and parakeets mixing, but I'm sure others will be along to share if they have had any experiences.
> I'm commenting because of you saying that the parakeet was trying to fly with the pigeon. It reminded me of one time years ago when there was blue parakeet hanging around my house for a few days with a bunch of sparrows. It apparently was attached to one particular sparrow and when that sparrow would fly, the parakeet would fly with it, in perfect unison. The parakeet would copy each move the sparrow made along with it...it was really something to see. Perhaps this is a trait of parakeets? I don't know, but if there are any members who have also seen this phenomenon or who know anything about it, it would be interesting to hear about.
> ...


It's funny you had that happen! This summer untill late fall we had a blue and white parakeet living with a flock of sparrows that comes to eat with the pidgies every morning. The keet and the pidgies got along just fine. We named him Jo Jo Sky due to his color looking like the sky with clouds. This lil guy acted just like the sparrows. I've read that when a different species joins a new flock it mimics the new flocks habits to gain acceptance. I haven't seen Jo Jo in a while and hope he's doing ok cuz I'm worried for him. I tried to catch him numerous times but he's tasted the outside life and I guess it suited him.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Pete,

Wow, that is a coincidence! Once again, I would be tempted to say maybe it was the same bird b/c of the close proximity, but my experience was many years ago. Who knows though, maybe JoJo is a long lived survivor who likes traveling between towns? LOL

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Linda,

Unfortunatly there are alot of loose pets in our area. This summer alone I had 3 different parakeets feeding. We found our parrot plus I caught a parakeet 3 years ago and have had him ever since. Have you ever gone to Overpeck Park in Ridgefield Park? There is a very large flock of parrots mostly conures that gather there in the summer. From what I've heard they started as a flock of escaped and release pets that found each other and formed a flock.

Pete


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Pete,

I did not know about the parrots in Overpeck Park...I have friends in Ridgefield Park and will have to mention it. Would not mind going to see that next summer. I have heard of flocks of "wild" parrots in NJ, but Ridgefield Park is not ringing a bell. I know I saw something about it in an issue of "Wierd NJ" magazine, so I will be digging through my old issues to see if I can find it. I think the article had a picture and mentioned a particular tree where they all gather together...can you imagine one tree loaded with dozens of parrots or parakeets?!? Now, that is a sight that would be worth a trip! LOL

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi again  
I'll have to look through my back issues also. I love Weird NJ it's very entertaining! It would definately be worth the short drive to see the parrots. I came accross them by accident one day when I decided to go walking there. I heard them from a mile away and thought to myself, that doesn't sound right for a park, for a pet shop yes, but a park no! When I finally got to the tree it was covered in conures and from what I could make out an amazon or two! They took one look at me an erupted into one massive swak-a-thon, my presence wasn't appreciated. After a few mins of yelling at me they decided to find another place to sun themselves stalker free.


----------

